# Apache2 startet nicht mehr nach neuem SSL Zertfikat



## CoolRunner (3. Mai 2011)

Wollte mein SSL Zertifikat erneuern.
Habe bei cacert das neue Zertifikat kopiert und in das SSL Feld eingefügt. Danach auf save Cert und gespeichert.
Ca. 30 Sekunden später fiel der apache aus und startet auch nach einem Neustart nicht mehr.

Wenn ich apache starten will kommt: Starting web server: apache2 failed!

Die Werte die Vorher in dem Feld standen habe ich (zum Glück) auch gesichert.


Nun weiss ich nicht mehr weiter. Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Mails kann ich nach wie vor vom dem server abholen, nur der apache scheint betroffen zu sein


----------



## mare (3. Mai 2011)

was steht im /var/log/apache/error.log ?


----------



## CoolRunner (3. Mai 2011)

Das Thema hat sich soeben erledigt... vorerst.

Hier für alle die das gleiche "Problem" haben:
Unter:
/etc/apache2/sites-available
Habe ich mit den vhost eintrag zu meiner Domain angeschaut

Da drinn standen die Pfade zu dem Zertifikat
Sieht in etwa so aus:
SSLCertificateFile /var/www/clients/client4/web3/ssl/www.meinedomain.de.crt

Einfach das Ding per winscp mal gebackupt und die datei bearbeitet und meinen vorher gesichertn key reingeschrieben - und siehe da es läuft 
Hier macht ispconfig wohl einen Fehler (oder ich), denn als ich den neuen key in das Feld geschrieben habe wurde er nur in der crt Datei reingeschrieben. Sonst nirgends Das verursachte den Fehler.

Wenn m an den Zertkey nicht gesichert hat der steht dann noch unverändert hier drinn:
/var/www/clients/client4/web3/ssl/www.meinedomain.de.key

(client4 und web3 sind hier nur beispielangaben)

-----------------------

So das Thema ist damit gelöst. Ich frage mich nun gerade wie ich denn nun das Zertifikat ordnungsgemäßig updaten kann OHNE das mir apache abschmiert.


----------

